# Newbie



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi all, I'm so glad I found this site, have been reading about secondary infertility & it sums up all our emotions!
I have a 12 year old daughter, it took 1 yr ttc her. After ttc 4 years I found I was pg with my 2nd child (a little boy) whom I unfortunatley lost 19wks 3 days, May 2003. Have now been ttc a year, unfortunatley no joy yet. Have been sent for blood tests (had bloods done 1 year before I got pg with my ds which came back ok), which I am having done today..
Thanks for listening

Love Roz xx


----------



## Nikki (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Roz,

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your bloods, guess you'll be getting the results soon. It's just so good to have found people who understand what you're going through, I hope it helps you as much as it's helped me.

Best wishes,
Nikki


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

Thanks for your reply... After reading alot of posts on FF I feel guilty to my wanting another baby when I have already got my dd. But losing my ds has made me so determined to try again. If I hadn't have got pg with him I maybe would have just accepted having 1 child, but the desire now is too strong.. I feel as though I'm on a mission (if that makes any sense?). 

I should hopefully get resutls back in 10 - 14 days..

Take care

Love 

Roz xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Roz

Welcome to ff. Its great finding onlinre support from others who really understand how you are feeling.

When you are ready...come and join in with the secondary infertility thread.

Good luck with the bloods. I understand your mission!

All the best

Love

Jeanette xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sam19 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello ladies,
              Its nice to know that others feel like me. I have a 16yr old daughter conceived naturally and tcc for 13yrs i am now on my 3rd ivf and wondering, if this doesnt work should i stop. I have been with my dp for 5yrs and he doesnt have any children.I feel very guilty for wanting another when some ppl dont have any


----------

